# VPNs for safe public wi-fi use



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

There are a gazillion free and paid VPNs (virtual private networks) out there, but I'm more trusting of personal recommendations than from so-called public review sites. I'm looking for a decent free VPN to use with an Android tablet. Do you personally know of any?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes ma'am I do, I know of a very excellent one (IMO). Although I'd like to ask a question first because sometimes people misunderstand the use of a VPN and sometimes it does not do what they expect it to. 

So, I'd like to ask what it is you are looking to achieve, other than security. Is this a network at home that you are looking to tunnel through from public access points? If so, additional software for that device(s) may be necessary. Also, if it's a work network that you are looking to tunnel through to, it is probably a good idea to consult with their IT department and make sure they are set up for the android vpn clients. Usually if an organization is set up for VPN, they prefer to use their own clients and usually prefer that their employees bring in their devices to be configured. Usually.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Needing a VPN for the Android tablet to be able to safely use open public hotspots such as libraries, McDonalds, etc. to encrypt traffic between the Android and the internet, even on these unsecured networks.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay. It sounds like what you really are looking for is a SSH (secure socket shell) or an encrypted internet proxy.

A VPN is used for accessing or routing through a specific network. So if you had a VPN tunnel set up at home, you could be anywhere with internet access, login to your VPN which will route your mobile traffic through your vpn at home and back out to the internet.

An SSH Tunnel will encrypt all your data that your mobile sends out. You have to have a rooted android and a third party host. Most people don't want to do this, it's complicated and most don't know what it means. I don't blame them.

An internet proxy service is one you connect to that encrypts or masks your net traffic. These are usually free, online services that you go to and connect through. This can work, but can be problematic, as far as I know. SOME Android software and devices have an issue with https tunnels, developers are working on it. There is beta software out there but I would not recommend a general user to start beta testing software. There is sound software for it but.....If we knew the make model and software version for your android device we could probably be of better assistance on that. 

If you really want to set up a vpn at your home to route your android through, I would recommed Cisco AnyConnect. This link goes to the information you would need. You can download the software specific for your devices within the user manual. You will have to know the make, model and software version of your router(s) at home as well.

Android User Guide for Cisco AnyConnect Secure Mobility Client, Release 2.5.x- [Cisco AnyConnect Secure Mobility Client] - Cisco Systems

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND reading this user guide from the beginning and gaining a complete understanding of how this works otherwise you will frustrate yourself.

***This is all as far as I know. There may be other services out there that are third party vpns offering secure connections. I'll let someone else answer that. I'm familiar with Cisco AnyConnect and android phones, setting up vpn's on home and business networks. The other proxy services I know about but have not been keeping up on their development. So all the information here about compatibility and all that is just as far as I know. And as far as I know with SOME devices and software currently available there are issues like buffer stack overflows, general lockups and...just plain issues....so hopefully if that is what you need someone else here has an android, uses it that way and can give you better information***


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

hmmm...wow... beaucoup thanks for the wealth of info! BTW, I have no internet at home, but I do have it on an older model cell phone loaned to me by a friend. Tiny screen and texting style posting is killing me, lol. Wish there was some kind of add-on keyboard that I could use on this phone...then it would be bearable...


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

CajunSunshine said:


> hmmm...wow... beaucoup thanks for the wealth of info! BTW, I have no internet at home, but I do have it on an older model cell phone loaned to me by a friend. Tiny screen and texting style posting is killing me, lol. *Wish there was some kind of add-on keyboard that I could use on this phone...then it would be bearable*...


Uhmmmmm.....this one might not be for your make/model...but....

Amazon.com: Logitech Tablet Keyboard for Android 3.0+ (920-003390): Electronics


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I wish! Thanks again!


----------

